# Help! I just moved to Virginia as a non-resident (student). Gun purchase?



## Lurchdubious (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello all, I'm hoping someone has some advice for me. 9 months ago I moved my little family from Idaho to Virginia, for me to attend dental school. I've been shopping around for a pistol, have pretty much totally decided on the XD(M) 9mm, but I realized today that I'm not a "resident" of VA. I kept my Idaho driver's license, figuring I just didn't want to deal with all the hassle of getting a new DL, paying the fee, and (I think) I'd have to register my vehicles here in VA and pay property tax on them every year. 

My question is: Can I purchase a gun, w/o using my DL? I have a lease agreement/utility bills with my name and address on 'em, and a VCU student pic ID. 

Thanks in advance for any help at all.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Gov. issued ID doesn't include school issued IDs.

Not a resident of the State you are in = no handgun purchase period, per federal law.


----------

